

Key emails from original Android team could help Oracle's case - rkalla
http://java.dzone.com/news/key-emails-could-be-evidence

======
kelnos
The update at the bottom is most telling: Google decided to go for a third
option they hadn't enumerated in the original emails: not using Sun's JVM or
bytecode at all and instead writing their own.

Or you could even consider that to be a part of their #2 option; the "making
enemies along the way" likely doesn't mean willful patent infringement, just
that Sun would get pissed off that Google decided to circumvent their patents
by reimplementing the VM.

On a side note, I'm kinda sad that G investigated a bunch of alternatives for
Java and decided that they all sucked. I mean, really... Java is the best we
can do? Ugh.

------
eli
As someone who only casually follows the case, these emails don't seem all
that damaging to me.

Of course they had to at least consider licensing Java from Sun at some point.
It would be weird if that was never mentioned. And of course they anticipated
to ruffle some feathers with Dalvik.

~~~
shareme
There are not damaging at all, not even a whimper..remember is was slightly
before those emails that Google and Sun were in talks for Sun to become a
partner in completing android.

------
pyre
_Could_ , but likely won't.

One of the emails is the 'we might make enemies' quote I've seen bandied about
on HN. It's not necessary to infringe patents to make enemies.

The other quote is talking about the needing a license to use Java, but that
could be talking about using Sun's JVM, and may not imply that they knew that
they needed to license patents, or that Dalvik would infringe those patents.

------
Steko
Curious side note to this:

"Sorry, the blog at fosspatents.blogspot.com has been removed. This address is
not available for new blogs."

------
etherael
First thing I did when I clicked here was type ctrl-f florian.

Funny how that worked out.

